# Win a Force Boat



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here is a contest for you to enter. Should be of interest to all military buffs.



Contest ends April 21, 2007


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The winer of the Force Boat was:

Sam Reed from Columbia Missouri


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Which would be me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrat's, Sam!


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

that sucks i did not see this until the contest was over.


----------

